# onkyo mic for rew?



## chopperguy99 (Jun 1, 2007)

Can I use the calibration mic that came with my onkyo 605 to run rew into my laptop?


----------



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

not trying to jump it.....but i was just getting ready to post the EXACT same question for my new Yamaha V663.
so.....can we?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The problem is that cheap mics like those supplied with a receiver do not have perfectly flat response. Therefore, in order to compensate for the mic's shortcomings, a calibration file is required to ensure accurate measurements with REW. In fact, the receivers also have built-in compensation for the mics they come with - that's why you don't get accurate results by using a Yamaha mic with a Onkyo receiver, for instance. 

If you can get a frequency response graph of the mic, it's easy enough to create a calibration file. We've done the same thing for the Radio Shack SPL meters and Behringer mics we typically use with REW. That's not hard to do if you're using a mic from a know manufacturer, such as Shure or AKG. However, I expect that will be difficult with a receiver's mic, if not impossible.

You need an SPL meter to use REW anyway, because you can't set levels without it. That pretty much renders the question moot...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## chopperguy99 (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks for the quick response! My onkyo set up my distances and x-over points pretty much right on, and the mains, center and surrounds sound pretty good, but I would like to confirm what it did, and I dont think the 605 does anything with the sub parametric. I definately have some peaks and valleys I would like to address. I am going to purchase the behringer dsp and mic for my PA eventually, so I can use that. Thanks again.


----------

